# Part-time or remote medical coding/billing job



## struk (Jun 20, 2013)

Hi, 
I'm looking for remote or part-time position in NYC area. 
- over 3 years experience as a medical billing manager
-CPC certified


----------



## cbuckhaulter (Jun 20, 2013)

If you are interested in a full time remote position and have at least 5 years experience in billing and/or coding, please email your resume to cbuckhaulter@nuesoft.com


----------

